# What will make 97 Max SE not start?



## SEDAY (Aug 6, 2005)

My check engine light is on. Checked the codes Coolant Temp Sensor, EVAP Sensor, Both Oxygen sensors, knock sensor. Change the Oxygen sensors, battery and cleaned the starter. I started cranking slugishly and chugging then would not start at all. No sounds, nothing. Can anyone help?


----------



## SEDAY (Aug 6, 2005)

OK, I cleaned the starter and it would not crank so I replaced it. Now it starts but it still stalls and hesitate. What is your recommendation?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

first check the simple and non-expensive stuff. 

-check idle speed (first of all)
-check ur coolant temp sensor. mostlikely u need a new one
-likewise with the evap sensor
-spark plugs
-fuel filter ( it might be clogged)
-check throttle body (clean it if necessary, mostlikely u will have to)

if none of those work u might have a vacuum leak in the fuel injection system,or faulty individual coil .


----------



## SEDAY (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Drunk,

The CTS was a major problem. To think a $27 part caused that many problems. Now I checked the codes and I have even more codes as follows; 3-4, 4-1, 5-3, 10-5, 1-2, 1-3. Still need help. I figured out the codes by going to http://www.vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecudecoder.html. No I have to figure out where the MAF Sensor and the EGRC Solenoid Valve is located.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

MAF sensor is closest to the air intake filter...on the cylinder shaped tube you will see a square box on top with a connector attached. That's the MAF.

EGR Solenoid Valve


----------

